# Good bye



## Harveysherps (Jul 31, 2008)

Well guys I have finally made up my mind. I have put a lot of thought in to this decision. I have decided to leave the Tegu Talk for the Tegu owners. I been a member of this forum for a while now. And I don't even own a Tegu. I have decide since my Boa obsession has taken over. I am going to get out of lizards completely. I have enjoyed chatting with all you guys. You all are a great group of people. I just find myself with nothing much in common with the group any more. So I am going to back off for a while. I hope you all enjoy your new tegus and the ones you already have. I am always around if you guys need me. I just won't be posting much anymore. I have enjoyed the time I have spent on this site with you guys. But with Bert and other things going on. I just don't have the heart to talk lizards anymore. I really appreciate the friendships that I have made here. Thank you all for putting up with me for so long. Enjoy this fine forum you guys have built up. It is one of the best out there. Thanks again


----------



## dicy (Jul 31, 2008)

just make sure u keep posting pics of ur bullys and boas on the forum for us to enjoy


----------



## Harveysherps (Jul 31, 2008)

Will do I'm just in a rut right now. Emotions are too close to the surface. I gotta take some time to think. I really have enjoyed your friendship. I wouldn't want to loose it for the world.


----------



## Beazer (Jul 31, 2008)

I have lost a lot of friends, herpers especially. I got rid of a lot of stuff after going through a horrible time in my life where everything close was lost. I regret the fact I got rid of my animals. But I do not regret finally discovering myself and who I am and what my true passsions are (sounds like im about to come out as a transgender lol). 
I am mostly boid/rattlesnake/gecko guy and lizards arent so much my thing either so I kind of understand where you are coming from on the lizard thing. 
You should get out herping , it really helps you think and clear your mind and you get away from most of the A-holes (hiking helps, but driving the road cruising helps me think better). Drop us a post on occasion. Take it easy Wes. 

P.S. 


> Wes Harvey
> If someone annoys you, it takes 42 muscles to frown, but it only takes 4 muscles to extend your arm and whack them in the head.


 How many does it take to keep your head up? Have a good one.

-Jon DeLong


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 31, 2008)

Wishing you the best! I am sure we will touch base at some point in the future. Gone but never forgotten. Take care, Wes.


----------



## Harveysherps (Jul 31, 2008)

Beazer said:


> I have lost a lot of friends, herpers especially. I got rid of a lot of stuff after going through a horrible time in my life where everything close was lost. I regret the fact I got rid of my animals. But I do not regret finally discovering myself and who I am and what my true passsions are (sounds like im about to come out as a transgender lol).
> I am mostly boid/rattlesnake/gecko guy and lizards arent so much my thing either so I kind of understand where you are coming from on the lizard thing.
> You should get out herping , it really helps you think and clear your mind and you get away from most of the A-holes (hiking helps, but driving the road cruising helps me think better). Drop us a post on occasion. Take it easy Wes.
> 
> ...


Thanks Beazer I really appreciate you. I'm always around if you ever need a favor. I've learned a lot from reading your posts. Thank you for the good times. I'll be checking in from time to time. My attitude just isn't helping the site. I can't help myself. I really think this site is doing great things. It needs people dedicated to the care of tegus . And i just can't bring myself to do it . I've tried a little bit of everything to get motivated. Nothing is helping. The only enjoyment. I find is through my boas. I know that sounds crazy. I have been through a whirl wind in the last few years. I've not been the best person in my life. And I've paid the price for it. Now i can't deal with it. It's made me bitter and harsh. i just gotta clear my mind. Thank you Jon I am always your friend.


----------



## Harveysherps (Jul 31, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> Wishing you the best! I am sure we will touch base at some point in the future. Gone but never forgotten. Take care, Wes.


Thanks I will always be here for you. You are a very good friend and I will always be your friend. I have enjoyed the time we have had together on this site also. Very much so. I'll never be far away if you need me. Thanks Wes


----------



## Markie (Jul 31, 2008)

Aw, I can't say I knew you as well as the other members, but I have gotten used to "seeing" you around. Take care of yourself and good luck with you boas!


----------



## Harveysherps (Jul 31, 2008)

Markie said:


> Aw, I can't say I knew you as well as the other members, but I have gotten used to "seeing" you around. Take care of yourself and good luck with you boas!


Thanks i'll be sure to share anything new. I come across with you all.
I can still be found online at. 
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.redtailboas.com/forum/index.php">http://www.redtailboas.com/forum/index.php</a><!-- m -->
This site is dedicated to Redtail Boas. I will be spending most of my free time their. It's more suited to what I'm interested in. I have decided to not get back into Tegus like I have been planning on. Things I want to do with my Boas. Are putting the breaks on the Tegu project getting started. I'm torn betwwen the 2. So I have made up my mind to pic one. Loosing my mentor figure is really taking the fun out of Tegus in general. Not taking anything away from Bobby. Bobby helped me realize that .Someone else believed Tegus could be kept differently than what Bert said. He proved it and I admire that in him. This site is his testament . That he is a caring Breeder. I'm just making that look bad with my rants and emotions going on and on. I respect him and this site. Too much to take away from what it's potential could be. I'm not really adding anything to the well being of the site. There are plenty of others. That can handle that more than me. But I will check in from time to time. I'm like a bad penny no telling when I will show up.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 31, 2008)

We'll see ya around Wes. Maybe I'll stop into the RTB forum. I sometimes post at RTB.net.

Could you change your avatar back to the anorexia one?? The skull is creeping me out! :mrgreen:


----------



## Harveysherps (Jul 31, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> We'll see ya around Wes. Maybe I'll stop into the RTB forum. I sometimes post at RTB.net.
> 
> Could you change your avatar back to the anorexia one?? The skull is creeping me out! :mrgreen:


I may have to check it out. I think I'm a member. The Boas are what's really driving me. I have always had normals. The morph's are new to me. So I am spending a lot of time studying and sharing information on Boas. It's really helping me get my mind off things. You know I'll be lurking around from time to time. LOL The Avatars is fixed for you . Thanks for being you. I've enjoyed it.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 31, 2008)

It's an interesting mix of people at RTB.net. Not too many trolls!

We like snakes too. We have (3) Boas and (3) BP's.

Thanks for changing the avatar. The anorexia one is a classic!

If I was me, who would I be???


----------



## ThePHX (Jul 31, 2008)

Dang harvey.....dang...I know i havent pmed you in a while...but it was nice to have someone to relate with...


----------



## Harveysherps (Jul 31, 2008)

ThePHX said:


> Dang harvey.....dang...I know i havent pmed you in a while...but it was nice to have someone to relate with...


All you gotta do is PM me. I'll answer any and all PMs from anyone. I'm still your friend . Always will be as long as you want me to be. I really like you. I'm not turning my back on you guys. I'm always around when you need me. I've enjoyed all the chats you and I have had. I plan on having many more in the future. I've always got your back.


----------



## dorton (Aug 1, 2008)

Wes,
Man, I hate to hear you won't be around much anymore, but take care, and hopefully we'll still see you every now and then.
If you ever need anything from up my way let me know.
Later
Justin


----------



## Mvskokee (Aug 1, 2008)

o h man how did i miss this im gonna miss ya harvey with your awesome avatars i wont be able to avatar battle anyone now. oh well guess i will b victorious. take it easy man


----------



## Harveysherps (Aug 1, 2008)

dorton said:


> Wes,
> Man, I hate to hear you won't be around much anymore, but take care, and hopefully we'll still see you every now and then.
> If you ever need anything from up my way let me know.
> Later
> Justin


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 2, 2008)

I hate to see you go Wes, but if you feel you must, then I wish you the best bro.


----------

